# Schwammerl und Co.



## Gliothiel (13. April 2010)

Servus Community. Vorab erst mal: Ich hab die SuFu befragt, aber leider nix gefunden. Sollte der eine oder andere doch schon so eine Sammlung gesehen haben, bitte um den Link und hier closen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WOW gibt es eine Anzahl Wörter, die der landläufige Germane nicht immer richtig oder gar nicht versteht und ich dachte mir, machen wir hier mal ne Übersetzungsliste für unsere nördlichen Nachbarn. 


Schwammerl 	bedeutet Pilz

Paradeiser    	die Tomate
Erdapfel        	Kartoffel
Grundbirn     	siehe Erdapfel


So, jetzt seid ihr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Paradeiser, Erdapfel und Grundbirn hab ich als Beispiele dazu gegeben, ingame konnte ich jene Köstlichkeiten noch nicht finden.


----------



## Dirfska (13. April 2010)

Hee, von den von Dir genannten Wörtern kannte ich nur Grundbirn nicht und ich komme aus dem Kölner Raum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts in WoW echt so viele österreichische/süddeutsche Wörter? Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen °_°


----------



## Arasouane (13. April 2010)

Balkon=Balkong
Colgeit=Colgate
Beton=Betong
Semmel=Brötchen
Sackerl=Tüte
etc.etc.^^


----------



## Stevesteel (13. April 2010)

welche Wörter in WOW meinst du? Beispiele? Oder ist es NUR Schwammerl, weswegen du jetzt eine Liste mit Übersetzungen eröffnen möchtest?
Wenn du die von dir geposteten Wörter nicht in WOW gefunden hast, was hat das dann überhaupt mit WOW zu tun?


----------



## Bellthane (13. April 2010)

Da gibts auch noch die Geländekeks sind auch Erdäpfel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roflcopter1 (13. April 2010)

Und das Lieblingswort eines Österreichischen Freunds (und der Spitzname den er mir verpasst hat C(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: Beidl=Penis


----------



## Regine55 (13. April 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Wenn du die von dir geposteten Wörter nicht in WOW gefunden hast, was hat das dann überhaupt mit WOW zu tun?


----------



## Edanos (13. April 2010)

Grumbeer = Kartoffel
Gälerrieb = Karotte
Grii = Grün
Gääl = Gelb

PALZ FTW!


----------



## NaturalDesaster (13. April 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Balkon=Balkong
> Beton=Betong






wäre mir neu, wenn das im Deutschem mit "G" geschrieben wird...


----------



## Natar (13. April 2010)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> wäre mir neu, wenn das im Deutschem mit "G" geschrieben wird...




na ja ihr sprecht es so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (13. April 2010)

je nach region und Bildungsgrad sicherlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich am anfang auch, wobei ich mir des Abgewöhnt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (13. April 2010)

Bitte keine "Übersetzungen" für unsere Nachbarn.... sonst wissen die in Zukunft ja was ich mit nem Kollegen im Gildenchat schreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist immer so schön wenn sie teilweise brav am rätseln sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (13. April 2010)

edit: siehe unten


----------



## Talismaniac (13. April 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Bitte keine "Übersetzungen" für unsere Nachbarn.... sonst wissen die in Zukunft ja was ich mit nem Kollegen im Gildenchat schreib
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Edit: Wörter entfernt siehe Shendria


----------



## Dirfska (13. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> na ja ihr sprecht es so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das so zu verallgemeinern ist genauso sinnfrei, wie zu nem Tiroler zu sagen, er würde Wienerisch reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithlen (13. April 2010)

Haben inkls mir zwei Österreicher in der Gilde, und des öfteren kommt es vor, dass unsre lieben Deutschen Gildies nicht ganz verstehn, wenn mein Kollege und ich mal scheee im Dialekt loslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was zum schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- &#8222;laul, a bamschmusa" &#8211; ein Nachtelf
- &#8222;wos megschn dafia?" &#8211; welche Bezahlung stellst du dir vor?
- &#8222;geh los mi a ruah mit deim deppadn pvp" &#8211; Ich hab heute keine Lust auf PvP
- &#8222;i ziach di sicha nit üwaroll durch" &#8211; Bitte versuche alleine zu leveln.
- &#8222;Beweg dein Oasch do hea" &#8211; Ich stehe noch alleine am Portstein
- &#8222;Wos kusch du eigentli?" &#8211; Ich glaube, du machst das nicht ganz richtig.
- &#8222;Gusch!" &#8211; Bitte sei einen kurzen Augenblick still.
- &#8222;Mei Oide hodan Poscha und will mi ned suchtln lossn" &#8211; Meine Freundin lässt mich nicht spielen
- &#8222;In Windaschpring schneibs!" &#8211; In Winterspring schneit es
- &#8222;So ein Oaschloch! Der schiaßt mi oafoch nida!" &#8211; Ein Spieler hat mich getötet.
- &#8222;Mei Mandl muas a amol futtan!" &#8211; Mein Charakter muss Brot zu sich nehmen.
- &#8222;Also tänkn ku dea mol üwahaup nit" &#8211; Der Tank ist nicht so gut.
- &#8222;I hu iaz an Elefontn!" &#8211; Ich hab mir ein Mammut leisten können.
- &#8222;Kreizteifl, schu wieda koa Bruno!" &#8211; Ich hatte erneut keinen Eisbären im Beutel.&#8222;Woah.. iaz duschtz owa!" &#8211; Gleich wird es hier krachen!
- &#8222;Hundsdreck, longsom duads ma, der vahunzte Erfolg haud oafoch nid hi, weil i nu koa Oachkatzl gfundn hu, elendigs Toal elendigs!" - Ich hab noch kein Eichhörnchen für den Erfolg gefunden.
- "Bist narrisch, do zahts da a fads Aug" - Hier ist es langweilig!
- "Wüst an Köch?" - Ich fordere dich zum Duell. 
- "waun dea schwindliche pfoff so weid viere rennt wean ma glei wieda ane auf de papn kriagn, weu dea hawara do vuan is gans sche odraht" - WIPE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (13. April 2010)

Joa Mithlen des kenn i a. I bin zwar koa Österreicher aber als Allgäuer scho sehr nah dran.

Is allat lustig wenn i dann im ts irgendwelche andern Leit aus der Gegend mit hab und d'hälftn uns ned versteht.

No viel geiler is das fast alle meine Chars an bayrischen namen ham und den oft koana ausprecha ko.

@ Roflcopter: also bei uns heisst Beidl eigentlich ned Penis sonder damit is der Hodensack gemeint. Weil Beidl=Beutel. Der klassische Bayrische Name für Penis is eigentlich Zipfi oder Zipfl. Daher au der weltbekannte Zipfklatscher (Was leider ned als Name für WoW Chars geht da zu lang, wollt des Pet von meinem Hunter so nenna)


----------



## Shendria (13. April 2010)

Dirfska schrieb:


> Das so zu verallgemeinern ist genauso sinnfrei, wie zu nem Tiroler zu sagen, er würde Wienerisch reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das is schlimmster RUFMORD!!!!   Tiroler und wienerisch... *tz*	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithlen (13. April 2010)

*gg* Genau, und die Tiroler könnten nicht mal, wenn sie wollten, das "ch" ist schon automatisch angeboren, das bekommt man nimmer weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei mir einfallt, dass die Österreicher selbst die ärgsten Probleme bei die Vorarlberger haben. Wie ich als Kind einmal auf Urlaub dort war hab i a nix verstanden *g*. 

Übrigens "leiwand" "ur" "baba" haben wir unsren Gildies schon anglernt - passend fürs GT im Mai in Wien, damits a bissale sich verständigen können *muha*


----------



## Shendria (13. April 2010)

gsi isch decht supa... des hea i echt gean..... und in groaßtoal vasteah i a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithlen (13. April 2010)

Sehr witzig fand ich auch mal ein Gespräch im TS: Alle waren schön platziert und hörten auf mein Kommando, irgendwer hat dann bisschen herumgequatscht und ich meinte

"Los her!" ...Naja...irgendwie sah ich dann alle auf mich zurennen...mein Lachkrampf hat 5 Min gedauert... "losen" heißt ja auch *hören* bei uns... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wollte ja nur, dass er mir zuhört, stattdessen sind sie alle gerannt, hihihi.....


----------



## Shendria (13. April 2010)

Da bin ich froh das ich zumindest meistens "horch" verwende.....

Aber bös is das ich mir mittlerweile schon sehr angewöhnt hab nach der Schrift zu sprechen. Grad gestern wieder aufgefallen als ich mit einem Kärntner im Skype gequatscht hab..... Er "Vadommt, jetzt vasuach i scho hochdeitsch mit dir zredn", kurzes Gelächter, "das kenn ich doch von irgendwoher" ... LACHEN..... "sigsch, i bi a it bessa"
Ist irgendwie echt doof... jetzt hab ich gut ein Jahr gebraucht meinen Wortschatz wieder los zu werden, den ich mir in Wien aneignen musste, und dann fängt man mit Schriftsprache an.... ;(


----------



## j4ckass (13. April 2010)

oida


----------



## Mithlen (13. April 2010)

Ahja, das oida, gut und alt *ggg* 

@Shendria: Oh ja, eigentli bin ich ja mehr im steirer Dialekt unterwegs, weil Verwandte dort und sehr viel Zeit in der Kindheit dort verbracht! In Wien wohnend...und leider hat man mir in der Schule damals mehr oder weniger "verboten" im Dialekt zu reden. Ich rede mit Fremden meist auch schön nach der Schrift und verfalle oft im TS dem hochdeutschen (na no na)...is scho a blede gschicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,aber kaum is ma wieder dahoam gehts los mim bellen *harr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demus (13. April 2010)

Ich bin ja eigentlich auch Österreicherin, lebe aber schon einige Zeit hier im deutschen Lande und seit ich hier bin spreche ich nur noch nach der Schrift. Das is immer wieder faszinierend, wenn irgendjemand erfährt dass ich aus Österreich komme und dann ganz erstaunt feststellt, dass man das nicht raushört. Und spätestens zwei Minuten später kommt dann "Red doch mal im Dialekt..." und dann sind meistens alle enttäuscht, weil die meisten Deutschen (hab ich das Gefühl) so einen ganz breiten westösterreichischen Dialekt (Kärtnerisch oder Tirolerisch oder sowas) erwarten und ich immer nur mit einem zarten Wienerisch aufwarte.


----------



## RTM (13. April 2010)

Also erstmal vielen Dank an den Threadersteller... Ich hab mich schon lange gefragt, was ein "Schwammerl" eigentlich sein soll. Nur ne Liste scheint das hier nicht zu werden, gibt ja auch nicht viele weitere Gegenstände, die solch... "andersartige" ) Namen haben.

Aber trotzdem n netter Versuch...


----------



## Mithlen (13. April 2010)

Naja, so direkt WoW technisch würd mir jetzt spontan nichts einfallen! Kann aber sein, dass ich es ja sowieso verstehe und mir dabei nichts denke!
Vielleicht sollten eher diejenigen hier fragen, die ein Wort entdecken und sich keinen reim drauf machen können!

Reallifetechnisch würd mir da scho mehr einfallen, hehe!

Sackerl - Tüte
Topfen - Quark
Schlagobers - süße Sahne
Zuckerl - BonBon
Schöpfer - Kelle
Topfengolatsche - hmmm Blättereteigtäschen mit Quark
Germknödel (Powidlfülle) - Hefekloß mit Pflaumenmus (Pflaumen = Powidl)


----------



## Cydalla (13. April 2010)

So - und iaz wo ma olle üwa Tirol glocht homm, gemma weida zum positivn östareichsichn Toal!

30 gute Gründe Österreicher zu sein

1. Du lernst schon in der Fahrschule, dass man im Winter mit Sommerreifen keine Alpenpässe überqueren kann, nur weil man Allrad hat.

2. Auf Fernreisen hat keiner Vorurteile gegen dich, weil noch nie jemand etwas von dem Land gehört hat, aus dem du kommst.

3. Du musst nicht jedes Jahr extra nach Österreich zum Ski fahren reisen.

4. Du kannst über die Deutschen schimpfen, aber Audi, Opel, Porsche, VW, BMW oder Mercedes fahren.

5. Du weißt, was du bekommst wenn du in einem Gasthaus Topfengolatschen mit Schlagobers und einen Verlängerten bestellst.

6. Du musst dich bei der Fußball WM nicht ärgern weil die Nationalmannschaft es sowieso nie weiter als bis zur Vorausscheidung schafft.

7. Du lebst in einem der wasserreichsten Staaten der Erde (davon braucht man ja bekanntlich reichlich zum Bier brauen).

8. Du bist in einem Land, dass so klein ist, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es von einem Meteoriten getroffen wird, ziemlich gering ist.

9. Du kannst Ski fahren und beherrscht es überdies, in den Sessellift einzusteigen, ohne dass der Liftwart die gesamte Anlage anhalten muss.

10. Dieter Bohlen, Oliver Kahn und Gerhard Schröder sind nicht deine Landsleute.

11. Du kannst den Schwachsinn und die Gemeinheiten, die du so im allgemeinen verzapfst, in solch einer Lautstärke von dir geben, dass nicht das ganze Lokal daran teilhaben muss.

12. Die Holländer fahren mit ihren Wohnwagen höchstens 300 km durch dein Land.

13. Du kannst Kaffee, Chance, Chemie und Colgate richtig aussprechen.

14. Du kannst "Nein" sagen, ohne schon beim zweiten Buchstaben zu kapitulieren.

15. Du musst deinen Kaffee weder "Blümchenkaffee" noch "Plörre" nennen.

16. Du kriegst ein Schnitzel auch ohne Tunke runter.

17. Alle Welt glaubt, dass Beethoven Österreicher, Hitler aber Deutscher war.

18. Du kannst deine Kultur-Flaschen im Deutschen Privatfernsehen entsorgen.

19. Du weißt, dass "heurig" gleichbedeutend ist mit "diesjährig".

20. Du musst nicht zwischen Westerwelle, Merkel, Schröder und Stoiber wählen.

21. Du wirst nicht für einen Deutschen gehalten, selbst wenn du versuchst deutsch zu reden.

22. Dein "Atomkraftwerk" strahlt nicht!

23. Du kannst 10 Krügel deutsches "Bier" trinken und hast keine Probleme (außer mit der Blase), während ein Deutscher spätestens beim dritten Märzen eingeht.

24. Bevor du mit dem Auto die Spur wechselst, vergewisserst du dich, dass diese auch frei ist.

25. Mit einer kleinen Transitkundgebung kannst du halb Europa lahmlegen.

26. Österreich hat gute Weine, Deutschland hat deutsche Weine.

27. Du läßt die Sau immer und überall raus, ein Ballermannaufenthalt ist dazu nicht notwendig.

28. Adelstitel kannst du dir sparen, dafür kennst du aussagekräftige Berufstitel.

29. Deine Feinde in Österreich sind dir lieber als deine Freunde in Deutschland.

30. Du kennst nicht nur den Unterschied zwischen Schmäh und Humor, sondern hast auch noch zumindest ein bisschen von beidem.
_______


----------



## Mithlen (13. April 2010)

Cydalla schrieb:


> 13. Du kannst Kaffee, Chance, Chemie und Colgate richtig aussprechen.



*heftignick* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Obwohl insgeheim sind wir ja alle dicke Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (13. April 2010)

Cydalla schrieb:


> 9. Du kannst Ski fahren und beherrscht es überdies, in den Sessellift einzusteigen, ohne dass der Liftwart die gesamte Anlage anhalten muss.




hmmmm.... dann bin ich wohl keine Österreicherin.... und scho gar keine Tirolerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	Schifahrn war mir zu langweilig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (13. April 2010)

Aber was ihr definitv ned könnts is Strafzettel schreiben. I hab letztens oan in Innsbruck gekriegt vom Stadtmagistrat der war dermassen hochstocha gschriem das i die hälftn ned verstanden hab xD.

Zu 19. Und ihr habts an Jänner, das is viel geiler wie Januar.

Ausserdem habts ihr die geilsten Preisangaben. Des gibts um 5€ ftw.

Aber schad is das ihr die Gendarmerie abgeschafft habts, fand des allad so geil.


----------



## Kyrha (13. April 2010)

Naja ich weis gar ned was ihr habt, wir schweizer verstehen alles, ob deutsch österreichisch, aber ihr uns ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zakkuri (13. April 2010)

Krapfen = Berliner^^


----------



## xerkxes (13. April 2010)

http://www.ostarrichi.org/

Wörterbuch Österreichisch - Deutsch


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (13. April 2010)

Und da wir ja alle Englischkenntnisse haben, wissen wir dann ja auch, was es heißt, wenn ein Sachse von "Gugl Örfh" spricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Kam nicht von mir, sondern vom Freund meiner Sis *g*)


----------



## Shendria (13. April 2010)

Kyrha schrieb:


> Naja ich weis gar ned was ihr habt, wir schweizer verstehen alles, ob deutsch österreichisch, aber ihr uns ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sei dir da net so sicher.... mit ein wenig Übung geht versteht man auch die Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	Vorallem wenn man, so wie ich z.b., scho verwandte u. bekannte bei die gsi hat.... und bevor mir die vorarlberger noch bös sind, ich darf gsi schreiben... bin selber eine zum teil.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schachersepp (13. April 2010)

@kyrha wo du rächt hesch, hesch rächt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gruäss us Nidwalde


btt: Da Habe ich als Schweizer noch glück dass ich Dialekt frei Deutsch spreche. Nur mit dem schreiben haperts noch ein Bisschen XD


----------



## Talismaniac (13. April 2010)

ich hab immer ein freilos wenn ich meine gildenkollegen beleidige =D 1. Verstehen sie mich nicht und 2. hab ich ihnen gesagt dass das jeder österreicher tut und das nicht ernst ist (zu oft wars das aber schon xD)


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (13. April 2010)

Ich sag nur im G-chat bayrisch zu schreiben is so geil^^ Keine Sau versteht mich und ich hab was zum lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I sog nur im G-Chat boarisch zu schreim is so geil^^ Koa Sau versteht me und i han wos zum locha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das aller härteste is Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß es noch wie mich jeder gefragt hat was ein Bam ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und des aller härter is Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I woas na wie mi jeda gfrogt hod wos a Bam is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw hab nen Mage der heißt Bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexwu10 (13. April 2010)

Mithlen schrieb:


> Haben inkls mir zwei Österreicher in der Gilde, und des öfteren kommt es vor, dass unsre lieben Deutschen Gildies nicht ganz verstehn, wenn mein Kollege und ich mal scheee im Dialekt loslegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ma oida xDD i kon nimma - &#8222;So ein Oaschloch! Der schiaßt mi oafoch nida!" &#8211; Ein Spieler hat mich getötet.


gscheit leiwand


----------



## Gliothiel (13. April 2010)

Ja und vor allem das hier:

*Der Ansturm deutscher Studenten macht unseren Medizin-Unis schwer zu schaffen. SN-Redakteur Helmut Schliesselberger hat die Lösung gefunden: den "Numerus austriacus medicinalis"!*

*Das Problem: 
*Wir müssen deutsche Bewerber gleich behandeln wie die österreichischen.
*Die Lösung: 
*Der "Numerus austriacus medicinalis": Ein Eignungstest, der deutsche und österreichische Studierwillige mit völlig identen Fragen aus dem praktischen medizinischen Alltag konfrontiert. (Die dezente Heranziehung minimal identitätsstiftender Austriazismen muss dabei erlaubt sein.)

*Die Eignungstestfragen:*
1. Ein wamperter Tschecherant steht blunznfett mit einer Eitrigen auf einem Fensterbankl im Mezzanin. Sind notfallmedizinische Maßnahmen aus ärztlicher Sicht angezeigt?


2. Darf raunzendes Pflegepersonal scheanglnden Tachinierern ein Jaukerl geben, während diese büseln?

3. Sie besuchen ein Wiener Kaffeehaus und geben sich als Medizinstudent(in) im 1. Semester zu erkennen. Die korrekte Anrede durch den Ober lautet: 
a. Herr/Frau Metzgerlehrling.
b. Awezahrer & BAföG-Zutzler. 
c. Herr/Frau Doktor oder gleich 
d. Herr/Frau Medizinalrat.

4. Ein Zniachtl von einem Patienten verkutzt sich: Seine Birne sieht plötzlich aus wie ein Paradeiser. Ist es korrekt, die Birne des Patienten einzufatschen, sollte man ihm ein Pulverl geben oder reicht es, wenn er ein gutes Papperl bekommt?

5. Wären die oben genannten Methoden geeigneter, wenn unser Patient statt dem Friedhofsjodler ein Schlagerl gehabt hätte?

6. Muss jemand mit marodem Beuschl, der fesch weitertschickt, den Löffel abgeben?

7. Ein schaasaugerter Patient reißt einen Stern. Nach dem Buserer hat er einen Dippel. Er hat einen ziemlichen Fetzen. Er speibt sich in der Notaufnahme an. Kann zum Entfernen des Gspiebenen auch der Fetzen des Patienten verwendet werden?
Wenn nein, warum nicht?

8. Ein verwoadaglter, nicht assekurierter Straßenmusiker kommt mit einer Quetschn am Arm ins Spital. Die Quetschn wird nicht behandelt. Kann er mit der Quetschn am nächsten Tag wieder musizieren?

9. Ein Chirurg darf nicht tramhappert sein, sondern muss bei seiner Hackn aufpassen wie ein
a. Schuhmacher.
b. Engelmacher.
c. Haftelmacher .


10. Unterm Bett eines Patienten liegt der Lurch. Was tun Sie? 
a. Sie lassen die Station evakuieren und verständigen das amphibische Institut. 
b. Sie versuchen mit Hilfe des Patienten den Lurch zu fangen. 
c. Sie rufen den Reinigungsdienst und lassen auch gleich den Nachtscheam ausleeren. 



PS: Schwammerl ist übrigens AUCH ein Schimpfwort


----------



## Martok352 (13. April 2010)

Mithlen schrieb:


> - „laul, a bamschmusa" – ein Nachtelf
> - „wos megschn dafia?" – welche Bezahlung stellst du dir vor?
> - „geh los mi a ruah mit deim deppadn pvp" – Ich hab heute keine Lust auf PvP
> - „i ziach di sicha nit üwaroll durch" – Bitte versuche alleine zu leveln.
> ...



des is aber in der übersetzung alles ziemlich schön formuliert =DDD


----------



## Alexwu10 (13. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> des is aber in der übersetzung alles ziemlich schön formuliert =DDD



Jo schon ^^


----------



## Demus (13. April 2010)

ich hab mich grad so weggelacht über den Medizintest...muss mir noch die Tränen aus den Augen wischen

aber is wahrscheinlich eher ein Insider - es sei denn jemand geht hin und übersetzt das für unsere deutschen Mitleser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (13. April 2010)

Ich geh jetzt erst mal essen und mach das dann gleich für euch und ich hab deutsche Hilfe neben mir, mein Mannist aus dem hohen Norden Hamburg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (13. April 2010)

Kyrha schrieb:


> Naja ich weis gar ned was ihr habt, wir schweizer verstehen alles, ob deutsch österreichisch, aber ihr uns ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin österreicher und versteh scheizer^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (13. April 2010)

Ich Tippe einfach ma bei dem Thread sind die Berliner, Bayern und Hessen ganz weit vorne mit dabei ^^


----------



## Dranay (13. April 2010)

Au no vollends = soviel wie "Muss ich das jetzt auch noch machen" oder "Das jetzt auch noch?". Wobei Au = auch, no = noch, vollends = ganz, komplett.

Abort = Toilette

Guck = Tüte (Aldi-Plastiktüte), weil man ja rein guckt xD

Gosch = Mund, Maul, Fresse

Miel = Mühle (da wo man Mehl mahlt)

Do enne = dort drüben

Do hats no = dort ist noch, dort gibt es noch (zB. Schmutz auf dem Boden)

Bass 'e mole uff = pass mal auf

Do geh her = komm mal her

Jezde isch des fai so = Nun, es ist so (dass wir dich nicht weiter beschäftigen können)

Grutzidirgng (schweres Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) = verdammt nochmal!

Mai lieber Schollie = sowas wie "Mein lieber Freund" (benutzt man, um jemanden zu tadeln)

Gselz = Marmelade

Grummbiere = Kartoffeln

Gschmais = Abschaum (kommt von Schmeisfliege)

Jerrem na do/du = Herrgottnochmal (zumindest sowas in der Art)

Dringerle = bezeichnet Caprisonne und sonstige Geträke in so einer Verpackungsvariante

Schlotzer = Lutscher/Lolli

Noi = nein

dreiviertel neun Uhr ist, da wo ich herkomme, 2015. Hier in RLP wäre dreiviertel neun 2045. Sehr verwirrend und witzig, wenn mans nicht weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hotz = hat es

Uff de Buggl nuff = auf den Berg/Hügel hoch (Buggl kann aber auch für Rücken stehen)

Blos = Blas (von blasen)

Do hanna her = hier her/hier hin

Geschwätz = Gerede

Gwäsch = sowas wie Gelaber

Graiz = Kreuz (das wo Jesus dran hängt oder aber auch der Rücken)

Gsox = Gesocks (von Abschaum, Gesindel)


PS: Bin Badenzer!


----------



## Thufeist (13. April 2010)

Habe mal ein paar von Mithlen ins Kölsch übersetzt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hügg liegt dä Lischking em Dreck - Heute legen wir den Lichkönig
Stell ens ene Desch - Stell mal nen Tisch pls
Ming Fründin lässt misch nid spillen - Meine Freundin lässt mich nicht spielen
Diese Bangbotz hann misch kabodd jehauen - Ein Spieler hat mich getötet
Isch hatte erneut keene Bäre em Büggel - Ich hatte erneut keinen Eisbären im Beutel


----------



## Gliothiel (13. April 2010)

Wie versprochen hier die Übersetzung:

*Der Ansturm deutscher Studenten macht unseren Medizin-Unis schwer zu schaffen. SN-Redakteur Helmut Schliesselberger hat die Lösung gefunden: den "Numerus austriacus medicinalis"!*

*Das Problem: 
*Wir müssen deutsche Bewerber gleich behandeln wie die österreichischen.
*Die Lösung: 
*Der "Numerus austriacus medicinalis": Ein Eignungstest, der deutsche und österreichische Studierwillige mit völlig identen Fragen aus dem praktischen medizinischen Alltag konfrontiert. (Die dezente Heranziehung minimal identitätsstiftender Austriazismen muss dabei erlaubt sein.)

*Die Eignungstestfragen:*
1. Ein wamperter Tschecherant steht blunznfett mit einer Eitrigen auf einem Fensterbankl im Mezzanin. Sind notfallmedizinische Maßnahmen aus ärztlicher Sicht angezeigt?
1. Ein dickbäuchiger Säufer steht total betrunken mit einer Käsekrainer (Wurstart) an einer Fensterbank im Mezzanin (Halbstock in vielen alten Wiener Häusern). Sind.....

2. Darf raunzendes Pflegepersonal scheanglnden Tachinierern ein Jaukerl geben, während diese büseln?
2. Darf übel gelauntes Pflegepersonal schielenden Tagedieben eine Spritze geben, wärend diese schlafen?

3. Sie besuchen ein Wiener Kaffeehaus und geben sich als Medizinstudent(in) im 1. Semester zu erkennen. Die korrekte Anrede durch den Ober lautet: 
a. Herr/Frau Metzgerlehrling.
b. Awezahrer & BAföG-Zutzler.  b. Tagedieb/Nichtstuer & Förderungs-Ausnutzer (BAföG = Studiums-Zuschuß)
c. Herr/Frau Doktor oder gleich 
d. Herr/Frau Medizinalrat.

4. Ein Zniachtl von einem Patienten verkutzt sich: Seine Birne sieht plötzlich aus wie ein Paradeiser. Ist es korrekt, die Birne des Patienten einzufatschen, sollte man ihm ein Pulverl geben oder reicht es, wenn er ein gutes Papperl bekommt?
4. Ein klein gewachsener kümmerlich aussehender Patient hat sich verschluckt: Sein Kopf sieht plötzlich aus wie eine Tomate. Ist es korrekt den Kopf zu verbinden, sollte man eine Tablette geben oder reicht es wenn er gutes Essen bekommt?

5. Wären die oben genannten Methoden geeigneter, wenn unser Patient statt dem Friedhofsjodler ein Schlagerl gehabt hätte? Friedhofsjodler = Hustenanfall; Schlagerl = Schlaganfall

6. Muss jemand mit marodem Beuschl, der fesch weitertschickt, den Löffel abgeben?
6. Muss jemand mit kaputter Lunge, wenn er munter weiter raucht, sterben?

7. Ein schaasaugerter Patient reißt einen Stern. Nach dem Buserer hat er einen Dippel. Er hat einen ziemlichen Fetzen. Er speibt sich in der Notaufnahme an. Kann zum Entfernen des Gspiebenen auch der Fetzen des Patienten verwendet werden?
Wenn nein, warum nicht?
7. Ein schielender Patient fällt hin. Nach dem Unfall hat er eine Beule. Er ist ziemlich betrunken. In der Notaufnahme übergibt er sich. Kann zum Entfernen des Erbrochenen sein "Fetzen" (der Rausch) verwendet werden? Achtung: Fangfrage ^^

8. Ein verwoadaglter, nicht assekurierter Straßenmusiker kommt mit einer Quetschn am Arm ins Spital. Die Quetschn wird nicht behandelt. Kann er mit der Quetschn am nächsten Tag wieder musizieren?
8. Ein derangierter, nicht korrekt gekleideter Straßenmusiker kommt mit einer Zieharmonika am Arm ins Krankenhaus. Die Ziehharmonika wird nicht behandelt, kann er mit ihr morgen wieder musizieren?

9. Ein Chirurg darf nicht tramhappert sein, sondern muss bei seiner Hackn aufpassen wie ein
9. Ein Chirurg darf nicht bei der Arbeit geistig abweesend sein, sondern muss aufpassen wie ein
a. Schuhmacher.
b. Engelmacher.
c. Haftelmacher.
Korrekte Antwort c. der Haftlmacher ist einer der bei seiner Artbeit mit ganz kleinen Dingen zu tun hat.


10. Unterm Bett eines Patienten liegt der Lurch. Was tun Sie? 
a. Sie lassen die Station evakuieren und verständigen das amphibische Institut. 
b. Sie versuchen mit Hilfe des Patienten den Lurch zu fangen. 
c. Sie rufen den Reinigungsdienst und lassen auch gleich den Nachtscheam ausleeren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachtschaem = Nachttopf
Lurch = Wollmaus


Noch Fragen?


----------



## Dranay (13. April 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Wie versprochen hier die Übersetzung:
> 
> *Der Ansturm deutscher Studenten macht unseren Medizin-Unis schwer zu schaffen. SN-Redakteur Helmut Schliesselberger hat die Lösung gefunden: den "Numerus austriacus medicinalis"!*
> 
> ...




Zomfg, das is ja mal derbster Dialekt xD


----------



## ReneK75 (13. April 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Wie versprochen hier die Übersetzung:
> 
> *Der Ansturm deutscher Studenten macht unseren Medizin-Unis schwer zu schaffen. SN-Redakteur Helmut Schliesselberger hat die Lösung gefunden: den "Numerus austriacus medicinalis"!*
> 
> ...




Made my day !!!! 
Grüße aus dem südlichen Österreich


----------



## BudSpencer93 (13. April 2010)

Mithlen schrieb:


> Haben inkls mir zwei Österreicher in der Gilde, und des öfteren kommt es vor, dass unsre lieben Deutschen Gildies nicht ganz verstehn, wenn mein Kollege und ich mal scheee im Dialekt loslegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hahahaha genial


----------



## sigimalygos (13. April 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Servus Community. Vorab erst mal: Ich hab die SuFu befragt, aber leider nix gefunden. Sollte der eine oder andere doch schon so eine Sammlung gesehen haben, bitte um den Link und hier closen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE geh weiter du Troll!


----------



## Talismaniac (13. April 2010)

muast du ois varrotn hoast? jz is wirkli neama witzig..


----------



## Asayur (13. April 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Sei dir da net so sicher.... mit ein wenig Übung geht versteht man auch die Schweizer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Protest, Mord, Totschlag, kan Vorarlberger der was vo sich hebt, tät sich selber als Gsi bezeichna!!!!

(Übersetzung: kein Vorarlberger, der was von sich hält, würde sich selbst als Gsiberger oder Gsi bezeichnen!) *gg*

Und ausserdem hon mir gar kan so an schlimma Dialekt, es kummt druf a, welchen du mansch, Muntafunerisch isch scho stark und schwer zum ussprecha *g*

(Und ausserdem haben wir Vorarlberger gar keinen so schlimmen Dialekt, es kommt drauf an, welchen du meinst, Montafoner haben einen recht schweren und krassen Dialekt, der Rest geht eigentlich)


----------



## -Migu- (13. April 2010)

Paradeiser gibts sogar im kroatischen Dialekt. Haha ^^


----------



## boonfish (13. April 2010)

Wo ich herkommen wird eine Kartoffel als <Äbiere> ausgesprochen...


----------



## Najsh (13. April 2010)

Mei schenkt euch euer Ösi-Gebrabbel - und btw ich verstehs als Bayer eh.
Mir läufts jedesmal eisklat de Rücken runter, wenn die Ösis - zumeist extrem altklug - 
im TS ihre Meinung zum Besten geben.

Aber mich interessierts nicht - und wenn ihr euch selbst schon so lustig findets - dann 
lacht euch gegenseitig in irgend nem Ösi Forum zu...

Und jetzt steinigt mich !!!


----------



## Mithlen (13. April 2010)

@ Gliothiel : Herrlich der Eignungstest, was man da für alte Wörter findet, die leider teilweise schon aus dem alltäglichen Sprachgebraucht wegfallen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Najsh: Und was willst jetzt für deine Aussage? Ein Epic Item oder doch lieber eine gsunde verbale Watschn? Wenns dir ned passt geh weiter und verschon uns mit deiner
negativen Energie! Hier sollte eigentlich ein kultureller humorvoller Austausch stattfinden und die Meisten können über das Deutschland/Österreich Gezicke lachen - du bist wohl
sehr humorlos und verkalkt! Schad!


----------



## wowoo (14. April 2010)

Cydalla schrieb:


> So - und iaz wo ma olle üwa Tirol glocht homm, gemma weida zum positivn östareichsichn Toal!
> 
> 30 gute Gründe Österreicher zu sein
> 
> ...



Das hast du aber toll kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.em-blogge...eicher-zu-sein/


----------



## Topfkopf (14. April 2010)

Mal ganz erhlich, was hat das mit Wow zu tun? Nich das hier hier rumstänkern will, obwohl das shcon der 3. Thread in 10 minuten ist in dem ich ein bissel aggressiv rüberkomme, aber das sind keine WOWwörter, sondern Wörter aus dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch von Menschen die sich vermutlich selber net verstehen. Das meiste kapiert man selber wenn man den Satz in dem es vorkommt lautspricht und die wörter die man kennt übersetzt, daraus ergibt sich ein sinn und die zwangläufig logische übersetzung des nicht verstandenen Wortes. Dieser Thread hier ist also vielleicht nicht sinnlos, aber gehört eher in den Offtopic bereich, weil er nix mit WoW zu tun hat. Nacher fangen die LEute noch an komplette Wörterbücher hier rein zuschreiben, meine Güte, dafür gibt es übersetzer im NEtz. 

/vote for verschieben


----------



## Trambolin (14. April 2010)

Hammercooler Fred, da muss ich auch gleich mal meinen Senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Häufig verwendete Wörter, Sätze oder Ausrufe:

ah geh = oh nein

zefix = verdammt o.ä.

ah geh weida = ach komm schon

mit dem glump kost do no ned nei = Deine Ausrüstung entspricht nicht den Vorraussetzungen für diese Instanz

schick di hoid a moi = sputet euch, werter Mitstreiter

hoits mei = würden Sie die Freundlichkeit besitzen, die Konversation einzustellen?

kannt i do vielleicht mit kemma? = Könnte ich eurer Gruppe beitreten?

jo hau di zuaba do = Natürlich, ich wäre erfreut, wenn Sie uns in unserem unermüdlichen Kampf gegen das Böse beistehen würden.

Mei griabig, derfat i des hom? = Macht es euch etwas aus, wenn ich mich am Wurf um dieses Beutestück beteilige?

Du zipfe du ganz du damischer du, wos wuist n du mit am Kleidl? = Werter Kollege, darf ich Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ihre Charakterklasse bevorzugt eine andere Rüstungsklasse favorisiert?

ziag di = Würde es Ihnen etwas ausmachen, die Gruppe zu verlassen?


Und jetzt noch einige Sätze, die man auf jeden Fall verstehen sollte, damit der Raid reibungslos ablaufen kann, auch wenn Bayern da sind:


1. Mia suachan no an Fetti und an Schwuffi, damit ma den Zipfe do aufm Hige zamfoin lossn kinan = LF Tank und Heal Pala ICC 25

2. Eha wia schaugstn du aus? = [Positiv] Wow nettes EQ. [Negativ] omfg rofl lol gearscore (bin kein Freund von Gearscore^^)

3. Ja wos is jetz? = Tank go.

4. Schloft der oder wos? = Heal pls

5. Ged wos? = Ist n Raid offen?

6. Hauts nei do = Damage go

7. Heats auf = Damage stop

8. hoit auf = Mana Pause

9. Eha do kimmt wos i muas aufs Heisl = afklo

10. Seid ihr narrisch? Hobts ihr garnix im Hirnkastl oda wos? Hams eich do nei gschissn ha? So wos damischs hob i no nia dalebt = Naja ist ja nur n Wipe, nächstes mal packen wir des!


Damit könnt ihr euch in wow relativ gut verständigen bzw. andere Raidmember verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *2 wichtigsten Dinge* zum Schluss:

1. Scheidl = Holzscheit, nicht Scheitel

2. Fleischpflanzerl = Boulette



Fast alles so geschrieben, wie man es ausspricht, damit man auch weiß was gemeint ist, wenn ein bayerischer "Bauernbeppe" ins Mikro plärrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(topfkopf, weniger Töpfe heitzen, wenn ich deinen Namen jetzt richtig interpretiert hab)


----------



## Flexmember (14. April 2010)

Ich als Norddeutscher hätte ja furchtbar gerne so ein kleines "Ösi-Pet" für meine Charaktäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man sie denn anklickt, sagt er so nette Sachen wie: "A leckst mi om oarsch" oder "Moch dei schäiß olei" 
Entschuldigt wenn der Dialekt nicht sehr reinlich ist. Für fachmännische Korrektur wäre ich dankbar :-P


----------



## BalianTorres (14. April 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Servus Community. Vorab erst mal: Ich hab die SuFu befragt, aber leider nix gefunden. Sollte der eine oder andere doch schon so eine Sammlung gesehen haben, bitte um den Link und hier closen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gabs da nicht schon mal ein Thread zu dem Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (14. April 2010)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht schon mal ein Thread zu dem Thema?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das fragte ich ja gleich als Erstes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu den lieben Damen und Herren Kritikern. Na klar hat das was mit WOW zu tun.

1. IG-Item
2. geschriebenes Wort in diversen Channels
3. gesprochenes Wort in diversen TS


----------



## Magnison (14. April 2010)

Sprach der Pfadileiter zur Pfadi Buchs:"So Kinder, heute nehmen wir Österreich ein!", steht klein Hans auf und fragt:"...und was machen wir am Nachmittag?"

Eat that össis, switzerland ftw!


----------



## Eldorados (14. April 2010)

Also die Übersetzung von Trambolin ist mal Hammer Geil *lacht*


----------



## Mithlen (14. April 2010)

Trambolin schrieb:


> Hammercooler Fred, da muss ich auch gleich mal meinen Senf dazu geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wöööööööööööööööööööööööööd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (14. April 2010)

Mithlen schrieb:


> - „I hu iaz an Elefontn!" – Ich hab mir ein Mammut leisten können.



Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Paradeiser kenn ich auch aus dem Siebenbürgischen, das scheint ganz gut verbreitet zu sein...

und, wenn ihr Ösis denkt, dass ihr alles Deutsche versteht, dann übersetzt mir mal bitte Schawau, Plüschprom und Klenkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (14. April 2010)

Ich habe den Thread mal in den Gott & die Welt Bereich verschoben. Viel Spaß euch noch auf buffed.de

/wink maladin


----------



## Mithlen (14. April 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> und, *wenn ihr Ösis denkt, dass ihr alles Deutsche versteht*, dann übersetzt mir mal bitte Schawau, Plüschprom und Klenkes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sagt wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hmmmmmmm schade, dass es verschoben wurde! Hauptsächlich sind doch WoW-Bezüge da! Aber naja, dann wirds halt ein Wörterbuch Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (15. April 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Servus Community. Vorab erst mal: Ich hab die SuFu befragt, aber leider nix gefunden. Sollte der eine oder andere doch schon so eine Sammlung gesehen haben, bitte um den Link und hier closen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab keine Ahnung von Österreichisch, kann jedoch mitteilen, dass 'Paradais' auf Kroatisch ebenfalls 'Tomate' bedeutet.


----------

